# HELP!!!



## Ratmir99A6 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello im looking for a few farts for 1999 A6 2.8 i dont know if you are able to help me or not but here is what i need. ABS Module part number is 8E0998375 transmission Module part number is 4B0927156CE throttle body Module 078133063AM and ECM part number 4D0997JJ1EX I took my 99 A6 2.8 to dealer and he said i need this things. please help!!!:banghead:


----------

